# Colleen Williams: Not a bit of discussion?



## Bluestreak (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm just surprised is all, and I admit that maybe my search skills are not all that good, but no mention anywhere on Dims of Colleen Williams, the 710 lb woman from Arizona who popped up on TV at the beginning of March?

Maybe it's just her 15 minutes of fame and world problems, as they should, are swamping out most other topics of interest to Dims Forum habitués.

If you do have any brainwidth available, do a search. You all might find it interesting!

The Dr. Oz thing is tacky, but the local Arizona coverage was practically tasteful. The studio shots scream “LOCAL TV”, with production values allowing massive XLR mic connectors visible in the shot, but the young lady herself is intelligent, talkative, animated and well spoken, albeit with a bad hair cut.

She feels she has a problem, has had some sort of epiphany and is turning to the power of TV for help, to lift her beyond her circumstances.

It’s been done before, of course, usually with less than wonderful outcomes. In this case, I hope Ms. Williams gets both what she wants and what she needs and manages to acquire the better life she so yearns for.


----------



## Russell Williams (Mar 18, 2011)

You are here: Home / Celebrity Diets / Dr. Ozs Life-Saving Intervention With a 700-Pound Woman
Dr. Ozs Life-Saving Intervention With a 700-Pound Woman
March 5, 2011 By Leave a Comment 
Dr. Ozs Life-Saving Intervention With a 700-Pound Woman 

Filed under: Diet & Weight Loss, Celebs & Entertainment


Barbara Nitke, Sony Pictures Television


Dr. Oz has been sharing weight loss advice with his audience for years. Now, one viewer is getting some very special attention from Americas favorite doctor. At 700 pounds, 31-year-old Colleen Williams signed up for the Move It and Lose It challenge on The Dr. Oz Show earlier this year. Touched by her story, Dr. Oz flew out to her hometown in Phoenix to get her started on a life-saving weight loss journey. She is a wonderful woman but was powerless to change, Dr. Oz told Thats Fit.


Before we gave her the food and exercise plan, we needed to get to the why, Dr. Oz said. Food numbs pain, and its the No. 1 reason we overeat in America. Colleen had all kinds of challenges  like we all have  that made her feel a deep emptiness inside, and she filled it with food.

As part of Williams treatment, Dr. Oz flew Williams to New York just a few weeks ago to get her blood work. At 31, she had never had any medical test done in her adult life, he said. She had never let anyone under her skin, but figuratively and literally, and hid behind that fat. We took her to the doctors office and went through an hour-long battle to get her blood drawn  as much as she knew she needed to know the numbers. When she finally allowed us to draw blood, it was a very emotional moment.


What those numbers revealed were some very dangerous health issues. There wasnt a single number that didnt surprise me, Dr. Oz shared. There were profound abnormalities.

The results of Williams blood work will be revealed on Wednesdays episode of The Dr. Oz Show. This will be the first of Williams appearances, as Dr. Oz and his team will be following her throughout her journey and updating viewers with her progress. Dr. Oz also found Williams a mentor in television personality and formerly catastrophically obese Ruby, who has her own show on the Style Network. When Williams realized she was about to meet Ruby she burst into tears and said she felt Ruby was the only person who may know how she felt.

Watch The Dr. Oz Show tomorrow to see how Williams is taking the first steps to get healthy. Check your local listings.


----------



## butch (Mar 18, 2011)

'catastrophically obese'

wow, thats a new one. Did Dr. Oz make that up?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 18, 2011)

butch said:


> 'catastrophically obese'
> 
> wow, thats a new one. Did Dr. Oz make that up?




I don't know, but I like the way it sounds: much classier than "morbidly obese."


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm holding out for apocalyptically obese.

Has more bite to it.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 19, 2011)

Notwithstanding Ms Williams TV debut, my issues are with Dr Oz. 

Even before the fat catastrophe episodes, I have never been much of a fan of Dr Oz and his mirror images Dr Phil, the Doctors, etc. For one thing, I really prefer a girls health exam (or pysch exam) to be between her and a MD and be private  not fodder for national television. I cannot help but suspect that someone who drags a patient across country for blood work, dietary advice, and counseling has an agenda beyond one doctor/patient relationship. (For instance, did he and Ms. Williams ride in a private jet or did they fly commercial? If commercial, what was their seating arrangement?)

I probably have only watched 4 or 5 episodes of the Dr Oz show -period. Most were forced on me cause Mr M2M wanted to watch a show about prostates or some male issue. I am not a physician, but I did not enjoy the shows nor feel the need to put Ozs show on my list of Series to Record. A few reasons . . . .

 The show on dental radiation discussed the danger from thyroid cancer when having more than 4 sets of dental xrays a year. What Dr Oz omitted was the important fact that many dentists now use computerized digital xrays in which the radiation risk is much lower than the old units that depended on developing film plates. His data was old and dated.

 Another stunt I dont care for is the pickled punk technique I have noticed on the few shows Ive seen. This is when he drags up preserved body parts (diseased) and wows the audience with how wretched the thing looks. I have a BA in Biology and have taught Biology in high school for years  and can recognize shock effect from teaching when its that obvious. And, its not a desirable quality in a physician, maybe okay in a magician or a witch doctor. However, I guess it makes good TV. True Blood and Operation Repo draw tidy Nielson ratings using similar shock and surprise.


----------



## Donna (Mar 19, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm holding out for apocalyptically obese.
> 
> Has more bite to it.



I just found my new customer user title. (And someone please rep CP for me...system won't let me.)


----------



## moore2me (Mar 19, 2011)

Donna,
My system won't let me rep Casting Pearls at this time either. I guess we have been spending our "money" in the same store.
M2M


----------



## one2one (Mar 20, 2011)

Donna said:


> I just found my new customer user title. (And someone please rep CP for me...system won't let me.)



Done. It really was pretty stellar.


----------



## russianrobot (Mar 20, 2011)

'catastrophically obese'

it does sound like something Jerry Bruckheimer would come up with


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Mar 21, 2011)

russianrobot said:


> 'catastrophically obese'
> 
> it does sound like something Jerry Bruckheimer would come up with



i'd like to get Michael Bay's take on it.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 21, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm holding out for apocalyptically obese.
> 
> Has more bite to it.



_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to CastingPearls again._


----------



## verucassault (Apr 3, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm holding out for apocalyptically obese.
> 
> Has more bite to it.



haha, i used a similar term in my blog. its whats next i know it!


----------



## imfree (Apr 3, 2011)

(SNARKFONT)The media has just declared obesity to be a terminal condition.


----------



## Yakatori (Apr 3, 2011)

Bluestreak said:


> _The Dr. Oz thing is tacky...._



Yeah, he's almost a complete idiot; which is so unfortunate, given that that actually does some good stuff. Like the half-vitamin thing. I'm a half vitamin guy. He's definitely in need of some sort of sensitivity training, because you can tell his buffoonery is not intentional. 

The craziest thing I've seen him do is that cross-over with _Crossing Over with John Edward_. I mean, that's nuts for a a real Doctor, a man of science, to be endorsing that at any level.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 3, 2011)

Dr. Oz is actually the only person to have won a Pigasus Award two years in a row. He is considered a charlaton by many for various reasons.



The James Randi Educational Foundation said:


> Ft. Lauderdale, Fla.—The James Randi Educational Foundation (JREF) promotes critical thinking through grants for outstanding educators, scholarships to inspire skeptical students, and annual conferences showcasing the best of skeptical thought—but every April Fools Day, the organization honors the five worst offenders who are intentionally or unintentionally pulling the wool over the public's eyes.
> 
> Since 1997, the JREF’s annual Pigasus Awards have been bestowed on the most deserving charlatans, swindlers, psychics, pseudo-scientists, and faith healers—and on their credulous enablers, too. The awards are named for both the mythical flying horse Pegasus of Greek mythology and the highly improbable flying pig of popular cliche.



Read the rest here.


----------



## Yakatori (Apr 4, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> _Dr. Oz is...the only person to have won a Pigasus Award two years in a row...a charlaton.._




Wait, so are you saying I *shouldn't* do the half vitamin?!:doh:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 4, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Dr. Oz is actually the only person to have won a Pigasus Award two years in a row. He is considered a charlaton by many for various reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Read the rest here.



Love those awards, Lilly. Brutal, but sum up what I feel about a lot of those things (homeopathy, life on meteorites, televangelists, mediums..)


----------



## AJ! (Apr 12, 2011)

That's all I know so far.

Just saw the commercial, it's on here in 30 minutes.

Um... I'll be watching.


----------



## moore2me (Apr 12, 2011)

AJ,

I think this show if probably about Colleen Williams. We have a thread about her and Dr Oz a little farther down this Main Discussion Forum or at this link
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83374


----------



## Lamia (Apr 12, 2011)

My favorite news phrase I've seen lately is "A Tsunami of obesity.." this was before Japan's latest troubles.


----------



## AJ! (Apr 12, 2011)

Ah, true enough.

Thanks for the heads-up, will check it out!

Everyone go home, nothing to see here.


----------



## fluffyandcute (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah I watched it today! She had lost a little bit of weight tho...I think she was down to 667 or so.


----------



## velia (Apr 12, 2011)

Fluffy-- How did you feel about it?


----------



## CleverBomb (Apr 12, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm holding out for apocalyptically obese.
> 
> Has more bite to it.


It's a Fatocalypse!

-Rusty


----------



## Lamia (Apr 13, 2011)

CleverBomb said:


> It's a Fatocalypse!
> 
> -Rusty



this is awesome!

Fatastrophe?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 13, 2011)

Fataclysmic!


----------



## fluffyandcute (Apr 13, 2011)

I think she was a beautiful woman! Of course she had some health issues because of her weight but her mom really didn't seem that supportive or the part I saw she just seemed kinda iffy! 
I don't think there is anything wrong with being large but I do not want someone to risk their health either...you know what I mean?


----------



## CleverBomb (Apr 14, 2011)

Lamia said:


> this is awesome!
> 
> Fatastrophe?


That's an award-winning word.

You deserve a fat-ass trophy for that!

-Rusty


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 14, 2011)

Russell Williams said:


> “Food numbs pain..."



I find this one line funny. Yes, hunger hurts and food quells hunger, but if I overeat I get a stomach ache, if I drink too much in a short period my jaw throbs a little. If this statement were really true, your stomach should hurt less as you fill it more and more = P



Lamia said:


> My favorite news phrase I've seen lately is "A Tsunami of obesity.." this was before Japan's latest troubles.



The mental image that phrase causes is.... interesting.


----------



## Angel (Apr 14, 2011)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I find this one line funny.



You've never heard of emotional eating?

Humans use all sorts of things to numb pain (both emotional pain and physical pain).

People that are fat are fat due to a variety of reasons. Fat people very rarely became fat in order to garner admiration.


Surely somewhere on this site you have read that the stomach can be stretched (intentionally or NOT!) and thus becomes capable of accomodating more and more food and/or liquid. 


It never ceases to amaze me how that the glorification and celebration of fat outweighs empathy and compassion and understanding among some.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 14, 2011)

Angel said:


> You've never heard of emotional eating?
> 
> Humans use all sorts of things to numb pain (both emotional pain and physical pain).
> 
> ...



Congratulations for taking my humorous response completely out of context. I was intentionally ignoring the emotional side and focusing on the physical factors. Yes, I'm aware of emotional eating. And lots of other emotionally done things of which the beneficial qualities (or lack thereof) may be argued both ways.

To be fair, though, I'm somewhat used to people not following me when I find many things amusing...


----------



## Angel (Apr 14, 2011)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Congratulations for taking my humorous response completely out of context. I was intentionally ignoring the emotional side and focusing on the physical factors. Yes, I'm aware of emotional eating. And lots of other emotionally done things of which the beneficial qualities (or lack thereof) may be argued both ways.
> 
> To be fair, though, I'm somewhat used to people not following me when I find many things amusing...



Your attempt at humor failed. Would you find it funny if someone posted that narcotics numb pain; or that alcohol numbs pain? or that chocolate numbs pain? or that for some even sexual activity numbs emotional pain?

The "physical factors" you may experience are far different from that of a 600 pound woman or that of a 600 pound man. Where you may experience hunger pains (or pangs) and get a stomach ache when you over eat, the same amount of food you consumed may just be an appetizer for someone whose brain lacks the ability to send the signals that alert fullness. Try googling brain chemicals and responses to food intake. 

Know your audience. To discount the emotional struggles that oh, probably greater than 80% of fat people battle on a daily basis, isn't amusing. The myriad of complexities as to why and how people become or remain fat, or why it is nearly impossible for them to lose the weight even when it becomes life threatening isn't a laughing matter. At least it shouldn't be here. 

I don't think you were intentionally trying to be mean. I've been aware of this woman's struggles long before her plight went national and international. I fully understand her frustration with there not being proper medical equipment for bariatric patients in this area. Hardly any physician wants to offer assistance to someone her size unless it is agreed that the obese patient tries to lose a lot of weight. No patient should have to make promises like that just to receive basic medical care or in order to find out what is medically wrong with them.


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 14, 2011)

Sounds like another Donna M. Simpson to me. We dont talk about her on a daily basis, either.

Its a "news quickie" and then thats it. Larger (600lbs+) people dont have all that much "fame" based on size, except in passing.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 14, 2011)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Congratulations for taking my humorous response completely out of context.



Maybe the humor connected to struggles like that should be deposited in the library.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 14, 2011)

Angel said:


> Know your audience. To discount the emotional struggles that oh, probably greater than 80% of fat people battle on a daily basis, isn't amusing. The myriad of complexities as to why and how people become or remain fat, or why it is nearly impossible for them to lose the weight even when it becomes life threatening isn't a laughing matter. At least it shouldn't be here.



I was not discounting anything, nor was I trying to. I took the statement at face value, at which point it became amusing, simply because two factors revolving around food and consumption (or not) directly cause pain, not numb it. I am sorry it was taken wrong, and if I offended anyone. I never mastered keeping my mouth shut and not commenting on things irrelevant to my situation.



mossystate said:


> Maybe the humor connected to struggles like that should be deposited in the library.



Is that a demand or an order?


----------



## mossystate (Apr 14, 2011)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Is that a demand or an order?



Neither.

....


----------



## LalaCity (Apr 14, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Fataclysmic!



Like dropping the fatomic bomb.


----------



## moore2me (Apr 14, 2011)

LalaCity said:


> Like dropping the fatomic bomb.



To derail this awesome thread for a moment. LaLa gave me a great idea. If we could only come up with a real fat bomb we could threaten unruly countries, military despots, wife beaters, dog killers, and snarky social x-ray types into behaving properly. Just the threat of being clobbered with a fatatomic bomb would bring most of our enemies to their knees and begging for mercy. It could help bring world peace.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 15, 2011)

moore2me said:


> To derail this awesome thread for a moment. LaLa gave me a great idea. If we could only come up with a real fat bomb we could threaten unruly countries, military despots, wife beaters, dog killers, and snarky social x-ray types into behaving properly. Just the threat of being clobbered with a fatatomic bomb would bring most of our enemies to their knees and begging for mercy. It could help bring world peace.



Now THAT belongs in the Library. Wonder if it already is...


----------



## velia (Apr 16, 2011)

fluffyandcute said:


> I think she was a beautiful woman! Of course she had some health issues because of her weight but her mom really didn't seem that supportive or the part I saw she just seemed kinda iffy!
> I don't think there is anything wrong with being large but I do not want someone to risk their health either...you know what I mean?



I totally get that. Is there anywhere online that this can be viewed? I am really curious about how it was handled. It really irks me that generally speaking, people who are this woman's size are only paid attention when they can be treated like a freak show for ratings.


----------



## Paul (Apr 17, 2011)

Here is one link:

http://www.azfamily.com/video/featu...es-weight-loss-help-from-Dr-Oz-117215223.html


----------



## Deadbolt100 (Apr 20, 2011)

The ONLY doctor on TV that I like is THE DOCTOR and his travels through time and space, most other shows revolving around a doctor are mostly full of biased health advice like DR.Oz


----------



## Deadbolt100 (Apr 20, 2011)

and to add to our fat words, The Fataclysm [insert world of warcraft joke here]


----------



## imfree (Apr 20, 2011)

This thread needs a movie. Fatocalypse Now


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Jul 5, 2011)

I actually know Colleen. Or rather, I knew her. We fell out of touch years ago. She was always a feisty girl with a wicked sense of humor. I hope everything goes well for her.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jul 5, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Dr. Oz is actually the only person to have won a Pigasus Award two years in a row. He is considered a charlaton by many for various reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Read the rest here.



Randi is called the Septic Skeptic by those in the know, not to defend:doh: Oz...


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 5, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Fataclysmic!



I love this! :bow:


----------

